# Shackled City in Salem MA



## Dagger of Delmar (Dec 8, 2007)

Looking for 1-2 players for Shackled City campaign.  Group just finished first event, Life's Bazaar.  They are a 3rd gnome fighter, 3rd halfling priest of Joramy, 2nd gnome sorceror, and 2 half-orc rogue.  Group meets every other Tuesday in Salem, Ma from 7-10 pm.


----------

